# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  Reorganized Forums

## AxS

Forum reorganization is complete!

If you spot any problems or have any more feedback about the forum listings, etc., please post in the Feedback Forum: http://www.anxietyspace.com/forums/s...Reorganization

Thank you :-)

----------


## Member11

Looking good ::

----------

